
Show HN: Brydge – A brand new professional network - jonttori
https://brydge.com
======
fizzbatter
Seems interesting. I'm not a fan of LinkedIn, so this piques my curiosity. I
am concerned about the "1:1 relationship" feature though. It seems core to the
experience, but personally i'm not sure i will like it, and am hesitant to
sign up as a result.

Why? I fear needing to ask meaningful questions, and / or respond with
meaningful answers, as a public display of my networking power.

Eg, if i was asked a question about development, maybe with a tool i'm not too
familiar with, i now have to go "on record" explaining what little i know
about the tool, just to form a relationship i might want. Sure, that person
may be most interested in that tool, but i'm sure i can fit "their needs" for
many other aspects, just maybe not that one tool, and not at this time.

How permanent are these Q:A things? What if i learn said tool, do i re-answer?
What if i want to revise any inaccuracies i post? From the description, this
seems more important than a normal forum (eg: Stackoverflow).

I'm probably wrong on the concept, as i have only watched the video, but i
figure even if i am wrong it might help explain confusions i took from the
video.

~~~
nikhilcharan
Good question. And the video doesn't explain this well enough, but questions
will only show on your profile if you answer. If you do not answer them they
are not displayed publicly to anyone. That said, you can also hide previously
asked/answered questions from your profile too. Do sign up and give it a
chance. We're in beta and we're all ears for feedback.

